# Need Help Finding Tarpon Tag



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Here is a link to the TTMB thread and a map of the location. This is north of the big jetties in POC. And yes, it is off the fish. We followed the drift until it hit the beach.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1175682


----------



## Mizpah (Aug 27, 2004)

I found this one on North Padre after a few hours of searching. The cable and dart were buried in the sand. High tech beachcombing. Reward is a Hurricane Junction burger (double meat if you can handle it).


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*New Tag Location*

The tag may actually be between the jetties... chances are it is between rocks along either the north or south side along the bottleneck of the jetties.

Here are the hits we've had from the satellite - often you can triangulate the strikes and figure it out.


----------

